# Lekka Vape Mail



## johan (9/4/14)

4 Parcels - still waiting for the big box to arrive

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

wow @johan 

that is indeed an awesome vape mail!!!

whats in all the plastic containers? drill bits?


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

Riaz said:


> wow @johan
> 
> that is indeed an awesome vape mail!!!
> 
> whats in all the plastic containers? drill bits?



No its M7 x 0.5mm pitch taps for 510 connector threading


----------



## ET (9/4/14)

holy crumpets, you got taps. well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/4/14)

That's awesome vape mail @johan now i need to plot to relieve you of one of those taps........ ??


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> That's awesome vape mail @johan now i need to plot to relieve you of one of those taps........ ??



I had to take 10 (m.o.q) - will look up the cost later and let you know


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/4/14)

johan said:


> I had to take 10 (m.o.q) - will look up the cost later and let you know


You rock dude been looking for one of those for a while now.


----------



## TylerD (9/4/14)

johan said:


> I had to take 10 (m.o.q) - will look up the cost later and let you know


Sure you will be able to sell those easily @johan . I'l take one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

Lovely vape mail @johan !

Lol - I recall a few months back - when you guys were talking about hunting down this tap - and I asked very ignorantly, what the heck are you talking about. So you found it Johan. May you be tapping your way to vaping thread Nirvana!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (9/4/14)

johan said:


> No its M7 x 0.5mm pitch taps for 510 connector threading



What exactly do you do with those @johan

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

@Dr Evil you can use it to tap 510 connectors into stands, 510 holders and re-thread worn out 510 connectors on mods etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (9/4/14)

johan said:


> @Dr Evil you can use it to tap 510 connectors into stands, 510 holders and re-thread worn out 510 connectors on mods etc.


Interesting, thanks for the explanation @johan

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/4/14)

Sounds useful, now I want one, please. BTW, great vape mail.


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

OOoooooooh, another thing I want and may likely never ever need!

If there is one spare @johan I will take a tap off your hands. Never actually used one though, so may need assistance from the forum


----------



## ET (9/4/14)

yup price dependant i might want/need one also 

oooh just remembered, which of the three types of tap are those?


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

denizenx said:


> yup price dependant i might want/need one also
> 
> oooh just remembered, which of the three types of tap are those?



Apologies but I'm dumbstruct by your question, please elaborate for my poor understanding?


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/4/14)

These are M7 x 0.5 for 510. Ego threads are M12

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (10/4/14)

Bottoming tap or *plug tap*
[2] The tap illustrated in the top of the image has a continuous cutting edge with almost no taper ? between 1 and 1.5 threads of taper is typical.[3] This feature enables a bottoming tap to cut threads to the bottom of a blind hole. A bottoming tap is usually used to cut threads in a hole that has already been partially threaded using one of the more tapered types of tap; the tapered end ("tap chamfer") of a bottoming tap is too short to successfully start into an unthreaded hole. In the US, they are commonly known as bottoming taps, but in Australia and Britain they are also known as plug taps.
Intermediate tap, *second tap*,[2] or plug tap
[4] The tap illustrated in the middle of the image has tapered cutting edges, which assist in aligning and starting the tap into an untapped hole. The number of tapered threads typically ranges from 3 to 5.[3] Plug taps are the most commonly used type of tap.[_citation needed_] In the US, they are commonly known as plug taps, whereas in Australia and Britain they are commonly known as second taps.
Taper tap
The small tap illustrated at the bottom of the image is similar to an intermediate tap but has a more pronounced taper to the cutting edges. This feature gives the taper tap a very gradual cutting action that is less aggressive than that of the plug tap. The number of tapered threads typically ranges from 8 to 10.[3] A taper tap is most often used when the material to be tapped is difficult to work (e.g., alloy steel) or the tap is of a very small diameter and thus prone to breakage.
The above illustrated taps are generally referred to as hand taps, since they are, by design, intended to be manually operated. During operation, it is necessary with a hand tap to periodically reverse rotation to break the chip formed during the cutting process, thus preventing an effect called "crowding" that may cause breakage.

The most common type of power driven tap is the "spiral point" plug tap (also referred to as a "gun tap"), whose cutting edges are angularly displaced relative to the tap centerline. This feature causes the tap to continuously break the chip and eject it forward into the hole, preventing crowding. Spiral point taps are usually used in holes that go all the way through the material, so that the chips can escape. Another version of the spiral point plug tap is the spiral flute tap, whose flutes resemble those of a twist drill. Spiral flute taps are widely used in high speed, automatic tapping operations due to their ability to work well in blind holes.

Whether manual or automatic, the processing of tapping begins with forming (usually by drilling) and slightly countersinking a hole to a diameter somewhat smaller than the tap's major diameter. The correct hole diameter may be determined by consulting a drill and tap size chart, a standard reference item found in many machine shops. If the hole is to be drilled, the proper diameter is called the _tap drill size_.


----------



## ET (10/4/14)

hopefully my ignorance is just confusing the issue here


----------



## thekeeperza (10/4/14)

Taps come in 3 types namely starting or taper, intermediate and finishing or plug


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

Ok now I understand the question - tested this one on some ally & 304 stainless last night too see for myself if attys will screw in, and they do. You guys tell me what is the correct term for this tap: plug?


----------



## thekeeperza (10/4/14)

@johan Plug or intermediate. Same tap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/14)

Now I have learnt something...

I was just getting used to the word "tap" when you asked what type of tap?
LOL
@johan, if I ever need to tap something, can I offer you some whiskey and we have a nice lunch in Pretoria?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

I will look up the price and post here later, as far as I can remember it was well below the R100 mark/piece, including shipping. I'm not a reseller so not interested in profit - will sell the other 9 at what I paid for it to whoever is interested (priority to the names above that showed interest in them).


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

Silver said:


> Now I have learnt something...
> 
> I was just getting used to the word "tap" when you asked what type of tap?
> LOL
> @johan, if I ever need to tap something, can I offer you some whiskey and we have a nice lunch in Pretoria?



Leave the whisky to the sophisticated I'm just a cheap wine drinker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/4/14)

awesome!


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/4/14)

Is it wrong that getting a tap excites me. I'm weird I know.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/14)

Not at all @Gazzacpt - its a tool that enables you to do something you were not able to do before.
You are advancing!
All in the name of vaping !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/4/14)

@johan , please can i put my name down for one . thanks


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @johan , please can i put my name down for one . thanks



Sure @Rowan Francis


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Ok guys I've checked up the pricing what I paid for it - got 9 spare M7 x 0.5mm plug/intermediate-type Taps up for grabs @ cost price; R85.80. pm me + if you want to collect or have it shipped and how (shipping with collivery will be round R75 extra). The following guys have 1st priority though:
@Gazzacpt (confirmed // posted)
@TylerD (confirmed // will deliver/collect)
@Matthee (confirmed // posted)
@devdev (confirmed // will deliver/collect)
@denizenx
@Rowan Francis (confirmed // collected)
@JakesSA x 2 (confirmed)


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

I will get it from you @johan. Thank you! We need to get together for the Rhino in anyway.


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Good - I can come over next week or you're welcome to visit Pta


----------



## devdev (11/4/14)

Please include me in the Rhino meeting guys. I can confirm that I am definitely in a for a tap @johan Will collect whenever we next see each other. I am in no rush at the moment


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/4/14)

Thank you @johan. Jy is die ou

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

devdev said:


> Please include me in the Rhino meeting guys. I can confirm that I am definitely in a for a tap @johan Will collect whenever we next see each other. I am in no rush at the moment



Off coarse - I've received the nemi switch magnets in the interim as well Dev, I put it together wit your tap. I'm fairly easy for a meet next week - just let me know when and where.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

I'm just waiting for the proto 3d print. As soon as I have it, I will let you guys know and we can get together.


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Oh I thought you received it already. No worries I'll wait on your call then.


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

johan said:


> Oh I thought you received it already. No worries I'll wait on your call then.


No, still waiting for it. Was sent. Will let you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/4/14)

johan said:


> Ok guys I've checked up the pricing what I paid for it - got 9 spare M7 x 0.5mm plug/intermediate-type Taps up for grabs @ cost price; R85.80. pm me + if you want to collect or have it shipped and how (shipping with collivery will be round R75 extra). The following guys have 1st priority though:
> @Gazzacpt (confirmed)
> @TylerD (confirmed)
> @Matthee
> ...



@johan , pm me you bank details and i will send payment , i would like to have it before i head home next week so maybe we can meet or something this weekend .


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @johan , pm me you bank details and i will send payment , i would like to have it before i head home next week so maybe we can meet or something this weekend .



Rowan I'm in the bush this weekend, only back Sunday afternoon round 18H00 - can leave it in my postbox for you, but then you have to drive to Pta?


----------



## Andre (11/4/14)

Confirmed, thank you @johan. Will PM details.


----------



## ET (11/4/14)

confirm for me also, will sort out the details later


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Will do Sunday evening when back.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

If there is no more interest (1 left), moderator/administrator can close this thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

johan said:


> If there is no more interest (1 left), moderator/administrator can close this thread.
> 
> View attachment 3969


done


----------

